# email address when moving to new service provider



## freddyornot (30 Jul 2010)

Hi Folks,

If I move my BB from eircom to UPC, can I keep my old email address (.net). It was, after all, issued by eircom.

Thanks

Fred


----------



## David_Dublin (30 Jul 2010)

Yes, it should not be an issue at all.


----------



## Complainer (30 Jul 2010)

How do you access your email? Through a web browser? Or via an email client like Outlook?


----------



## freddyornot (30 Jul 2010)

I Access emails through outlook.


----------

